# car height



## recon steve (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a 1965 GTO convertible, I have installed new springs but it still rides low. My son has a 1965 hardtop rides high with no airshocks. What is the difference, I would like mine a little higher without air shocks. Recon steve


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Convertible springs are supposed to be heavier duty (higher spring rate) than the hardtops and coupes. I put new springs all around in my '65 hardtop, and ther fronts were normal and the rears were LOW. I ended up using spacers.  . That was about 18 years ago, and all is still well. I may end up using air lift accessory spring helpers (they've been selling them for 40 years) to help with traction, etc. If your front is low, you can use spacers, or get longer or stiffer springs. I suspect springs differ from supplier to supplier.
Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I like the factory low rider look. I've used air bags inside the rear springs for more then 10 years. Now they're called drag bags. It doesn't so much raise the rear end(though they can with more air) as it keeps it from squatting so hard under hard acceleration. So I still get the nice soft ride with the stock height. Unlike air shocks that just raise the rear and make the suspension stiffer.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rukee, the air bag set-up you have is what everybody was using in A Bodied cars in the '60's for drag racing. They would put about 5 or 6 psi air in the drivers side, and 10=12 psi in the passenger side to tune their "launch". Also, they help with squat and wheel hop. I have them in my '94 4Runner, and they work great. I just may put a set in my '65 and remove the *^##! spacers!!! Thanks for the input!!
Jeff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Fella's....be careful with air shocks. If you use them to lift the car too much, you risk breaking the shock towers off the frame. I speak from a bad experiance on this one.....E


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, these are the old style Air Lift bags that fit inside the coil spring. They really don't raise the car more than 2" or so. The more air you put in, the harder rthey push against the inside of the coils, changing the spring rate. I KNOW about Hi-Jacker air shocks!!!! I blew a line on my '66 way back when on the freeway, and the fenders dropped down onto the tops of my N-50's and cut the crap out of them. I was dead in the water. The newer Air Lift assemblies are red cylinders that are about the same size and shape as a soup can....
Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You can see mine in this shot when I had the trunk out.


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

put in station-wagon coil springs ,the car will sit perfectly


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It wasn't the height that was the problem, it was the squatting under hard acceleration.


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

oh ok


----------

